# Vorfächer



## brandungsteufel (3. September 2004)

Hallöchen Plattfischangler

Denke ja das die meisten hier ihre System für die Brandung selbst bauen.

Würde mir gern mal ein paar der Eigenkreationen anschauen, und darüber diskutieren. 

Ich montiere meine auch seit ca. 5 Jahren selbst. Habe da auch schon einiges probiert. Gelernt habe ich das mal im Urlaub bei einem sehr netten Holländer. Habe das dann später mit Fachlektüre und Anregungen im Inet verfeinert.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr eure fängisten mal hier mit Bild einstellen würdet.

Interessant wären Daten wie: Schnurstärke und Hersteller, Nachläufer oder Lift,Perlen und Aktivatoren, Impact Chield oder Alpha Bail Clip etc. Das kann man ja noch Stunden ausführen........gähn 

MFG


----------



## chippog (14. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

finde ich auch sehr spannend, nur dass ich immer noch beim ausssuchen der digikam bin, mit der ich die fotos machen wollte, die dann hier rein können. im november sollte ich so weit sein... sonst niemand? chipp


----------



## RoterAdler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Hy,

das Thema finde ich auch Klasse. 

Wäre dann aber lieber Schüler ...... 

Ich kaufe meine Vorfächer noch aber selber basteln ist ja viel schöner ....

Komme ja leider nur eins bis zweimal im Jahr an die Brandung .......


----------



## chippog (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

irgendwie ist hier nicht so sehr viel los? da ich in bälde, hoffe ich wenigstens...., per digicam info hier rein bringen kann, werde ich so lange damit warten hier das ein oder andere vorfach reinzubringen. andere hingegen dürfen sich gerne schon mal äusser! bin ausserdem wegen computer kaputt und selber virus momentan fast gar nicht mit dabei, was sich hoffentlich auch bald wieder ändert!!! bissi tage! chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Moin,
ich baue meine Vorfächer auch immer selber. Für das Brandungsangeln wie auch für das Bootsangeln. Beim Brandungsangeln verwende ich die Weitwurfmontagen wie sie auf meiner Webseite zu sehen sind. Die Mundschnühre benutze ich dann so wie es am besten beist. Hab immer von allen Varianten genügend dabei. Allerdings verzichte ich beim Brandungsangeln auf besonders viele Murmeln und so. Da nehme ich gar keine bis 3. Aber mehr nicht das kostet nur weite.
Beim Bootsangeln können es auch mal mehr sein auch mal ein kleines Spinnerblättchen denn bei der Bootsdrift spielen die schön in der Ströhmung was je beim Brandungsangeln nicht immer der Fall ist.
Gestern gerade habeich mit diesem Vorfach am besten gefangen.







Einen Bericht zur gestrigen Tur könnt ihr hier lesen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Hab viel rumexperimentiert mit den Verschiedensten Vorfächern z.b. Mit Leuchtkugeln,auftriebsperlen, und allen möglichen anderen Krempel .
 Und hab festgestellt das ich am besten mit der einfachsten Montage fing :
 50gramm Laufblei - Wirbel - 30cm Vorfach - Haken .Das wars auch schon .
 Bei zu vielen Krebsen / Krabben / Seesternen und anderem Viehzeugs was sich auf die Würmer stürzt mach ich noch ne Kleine Korkperle vor den haken damit der über dem Boden schwebt .


----------



## mb243 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Hallo Boardies!

Dieses Thema finde ich ebenfalls sehr interessant!

Nach viel Ausprobieren habe ich folgendes System mitlerweile als Favorit immer in der Vorfachtasche.
Es ist das sogeannte Wishbone-System, welches auch schonmal in einer bekannten Angelzeitschrift vorgestellt worden.
Vorteil an dieser Montage ist, daß beide Haken fast auf der gleiche Stelle liegen und wirklich damit mehr Doubletten gefangen werden, als mit anderen Systemen.
Was sagt Ihr dazu???


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Dieses Thema finde ich ebenfalls sehr interessant!
> 
> ...



Jo dieses System ist wirklich gut. Leider hab ich es mir abgerissen und bisher noch keine Lust gehabt, mir ein neues zu bauen. Zur Zeit fische ich mit einem Nachläufersystem mit einem Haken zum einklippen.


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

@mb243

Habe diese System auch 2x mal in der Vorfachtasche.
Hatte es mal in Kutter und Küste gesehen.

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

Ich habe mir deine Seite auch vor einigen Jahren genauer angeschaut und das Ein oder Andere nachgebaut 


Ich werde auch mal Fotos von meiner Lieblingsmontage reinsetzten.
Habt ihr das Sonderheft von Rute und Rolle gesehen mit den 70 Meeresmontagen?

MFG


----------



## petipet (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

hallo und moin,

bastele auch meine Brandungsmontagen seit zwei Jahren selbst. Alles stufte auf den Montagen von Jörg, Meeresangler_Schwerin. Im Grunde genommen habe ich von Jörgs Montagen nur eins abgewandelt: Die Mundschnüre knüpfe ich nicht mehr aus Amnesia, weil, hat sich Amnesia einmal gelängt, bleibt das auch so. Trotzdem trauere ich der Amnesia nach. Egal wieviel Knoten da reingekommen sind, diese Schnur bleibt immer glatt und geschmeidig. Nur, daß sich dieses Material nun mal unwiederruflich längt.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Ich nehme immer noch Amnesia in zwei verschiedenen Schnurstärken.

Das was du beschreibst kann ich nur bestätigen.

Ist aber bis jetzt kein Problem geworden. Da meine Clips immer verstellbar sind.

MFG


----------



## mb243 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

@brandungsteufel
Das kleine Sonderheft hab ich mir auch vor kurzem mal zugelegt. Das ist auf jeden Fall die 5 Euronen wert!

Zu dem Wishbonesystem wollte ich noch anmerken, daß ich mir das aus der Kutter + Küste auch mal nachgebaut habe. Das System war noch ein wenig abgeändert bzw. als eine Art Lift-Montage da aufgeführt.
Diese Alternative kann *ich* allerdings nicht empfehlen, dann da kam es bei mir immer nur zu Tüddeln bzw. es war dann immer nur Schnursalat!
Das Wishbone fische ich in letzter Zeit ausschließlich ohne Perlen oder Christbaumschmuck!!! Ist wesentlich effektiver!


----------



## Rosi (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Vom Boot aus fische ich lieber mit Pose. Das Vorfach ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache ein Watti. Aber die Uhrzeit ist entscheidend! Die Platten beißen am besten wenn die Sonne gerade aufgegangen ist, plus 2 Stunden und kurz vor Sonnenuntergang. Abends waren sie kleiner als morgens. Nachdem der Fischer durchgeschleppt hatte, dauerte es etwa 3-4 Tage ehe mehr als 2 Platte nacheinander bissen. Im Moment ist es zu kalt für Boot und von der Seebrücke aus sind die Flundern handtellergroß. Also lieber Heringe fangen! Gruß Rosi


----------



## Peterpaul (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> @mb243
> 
> Habe diese System auch 2x mal in der Vorfachtasche.
> Hatte es mal in Kutter und Küste gesehen.
> ...


Ja, das Heft hab ich mir gerade heute gekauft! Durch Zufall im Regal gesehen! |wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Moin,
bei den Brandungsmontagen benutze ich auch keine Amnesia. Schon ewig nicht mehr, weil die bei Überdehnung nicht in die Ursprungslänge zurück geht. Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren eine spezi Hechtschnur von Cormoran. Die ist vom Material her genau wie die Amnesia nur bleibt die so lang wie sie ist auch nach einem großen Fisch oder Hänger.


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Vielleicht lasse ich mich ja auch bekehren.

Was für Vorfachmaterial nutzt ihr denn?

Bin es auch langsam leid immer Spiel mit in das Vorfach zu planen 

MFG


----------



## chippog (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

kuck, geht doch! endlich ist mehr los! weiter so jungens! und skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## burti (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Vorfächer*

Also Ich verwende die Sufix Memory Free als Vorfachmaterial und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Die Eigenschaften sind mit denen der Amnesia vergleichbar, allerdings ohne die lästige Streckung.

Zusätzlich baue ich bei Montagen, bei denen es um exakte Schnurlängen geht, mittlerweile die "SRT-Federn" von Gemini ein und habe so weniger Probleme mit leichten Längungen der Mundschnüre.

Ansonsten bin ich eher Purist, Perlen Spinnerblätter und sonstiges Lametta verwende ich so gut wie nicht.


----------

